# Uintahs Question



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Going to the Uintahs for the first time on Monday and will be there from 7:00 am to 1:00 pm. I have never been. This is more of a feel it out trip and make a longer trip later. I have heard nothing but amazing things about that area. I understand it is a short amount of time, just looking for insight. I will be driving from Evanston down to Kamas on 150.

John


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Where are you going to be at 7:00 am?

.


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Around Mirror Lake


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyrod said:


> Around Mirror Lake


Suggestions: Climb Bald Mountain early in the morning. Usually you can walk right in the middle of feeding Mountain Goats in July if you go early in the morning. - 2.5 to 3 hours

Go back towards Evanston, turn down the Christmas Meadows road and make the round trip to the trailhead and back. beautiful - 1 hour

Take the 7.5 mile road back into Whitney Reservoir - round trip from Mirror 2 hrs

Pick up a little litter on Rt 150, mile post 28 thru 56. 

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Uintas ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Uintas ;-)


thank you

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> thank you
> 
> .


You can only get away with it if you are from Evingston!:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyrod said:


> Going to the Uintahs for the first time on Monday and will be there from 7:00 am to 1:00 pm. I have never been. This is more of a feel it out trip and make a longer trip later. I have heard nothing but amazing things about that area. I understand it is a short amount of time, just looking for insight. I will be driving from Evanston down to Kamas on 150.
> 
> John


How 'bout an update? Did you go to the Uintahs (Uintas)? If so, did you see amazing things.....uh.....not in Evanston, in the Uintas?

Did you go to Christmas Meadows? You know, Walt Disney filmed flying squirrels up there back in the 50s. I see a lot of squirrels up there but none of them are flying...uh...which reminds me, what time(s) did you try to get into McDonalds for a burger n fries tonight?

Welcome to the Forum John.

.


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions!!! We did the Christmas Meadows first. Absolutely beautiful!! We went and fished at Whitney lake and caught a load of fish. Way fun!! Went to Mirror Lake and fished around that lake for the rest of the time. Excited to go back!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyrod said:


> Thank you for the suggestions!!! We did the Christmas Meadows first. Absolutely beautiful!! We went and fished at Whitney lake and caught a load of fish. Way fun!! Went to Mirror Lake and fished around that lake for the rest of the time. Excited to go back!!


Atta boy.

Did you get much litter?

.


----------

